# Anyone's dog had problems with Zitac (Cimetedine)? Worried! :(



## AnnaLi (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello again,
My lovely dog Ringo who has CHF has had a very bad week, he's lost more weight, hasn't been able to keep much food down for several days & his energy levels have dropped even further. Yesterday afternoon the vet prescribed him Zitac & gave him an injection to help with his nausea & keep his food down. The vet also told me he HAS to start gaining weight otherwise he's in trouble. Yesterday evening he ate 3 small meals very enthusiastically & kept them down, this morning he managed another small meal & was much stronger & livelier than he'd been for weeks. I decided to start the course of Zitak at midday (it's supposed to be taken 3 times a day). After his first tablet he refused food & has since been refusing his favourite treats & food all day, he looks dazed, he's extra lethargic & has just needed an emergency trip out because he had diarrhea.

Could this be the Zitac? Has anyone had any similar problems with it? I've done some research on it & read that side effects are very rare, but when they do happen lethargy & diarrhea are two possible ones.

I'm ringing the vets for advice first thing but was curious to know if any of the forums members have experienced something similar.

Thanks in advance.
Anna


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry no ideas  but I do hope you get him sorted x


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

One of mine has been on zitac this week and she has been fine.

Maybe your dog's had a slight reaction to it or it may not be the zitac at all.

Check with your vet as to whether you should continue with them if your worried.


----------



## Glyn Hannaford (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Anna, I know your post about Ringo and his reaction to Zitac was in August 2013, so a while ago, but I would be interested to know if he picked up on that medication or if he was taken off it? 
Our border terrier Mycroft, developed a tight painful gut a couple of weeks ago. He developed a malaise, became lethargic, disinterested in his food and would not walk far, all of which was totally out of character. The vet diagnosed pancreatitis, gave an anti-inflammatory/anti-biotic jab and prescribed synulox, a five day course. At the end of the course + 2 days, he was not much better so we returned and the vet suggested this disease can be difficult to shift. Zitac 3x per day was prescribed. That was just three days ago and Mycroft has improved day on day, in relation to all of the symptoms I described above. However since going onto this drug, he has stopped producing stools and poos instead, a loose sloppy mess. He still has bowel control so it is not a diarrhea attack as such, but I am not happy about this apparent side effect.
I am inclined to go back to the vet to get this checked, but as Mycroft is picking up so well in every other respect, I do not want to waste anyone's time. I would be interested to know your thoughts after your experience of treating Ringo with this drug and I look forward to hearing from you, or from anyone else who has had experience of their pet reacting to Zitac.
Best wishes, Glyn


----------



## Natloz (Feb 26, 2017)

AnnaLi said:


> Hello again,
> My lovely dog Ringo who has CHF has had a very bad week, he's lost more weight, hasn't been able to keep much food down for several days & his energy levels have dropped even further. Yesterday afternoon the vet prescribed him Zitac & gave him an injection to help with his nausea & keep his food down. The vet also told me he HAS to start gaining weight otherwise he's in trouble. Yesterday evening he ate 3 small meals very enthusiastically & kept them down, this morning he managed another small meal & was much stronger & livelier than he'd been for weeks. I decided to start the course of Zitak at midday (it's supposed to be taken 3 times a day). After his first tablet he refused food & has since been refusing his favourite treats & food all day, he looks dazed, he's extra lethargic & has just needed an emergency trip out because he had diarrhea.
> 
> Could this be the Zitac? Has anyone had any similar problems with it? I've done some research on it & read that side effects are very rare, but when they do happen lethargy & diarrhea are two possible ones.
> ...


My boxer suffers from occasional overnight gastritis. I normally give her Zitac for a couple of days, with no ill-effect. However, the overnight discomfort has been quite regular lately and the vet suggested that I gave her Zitac for two weeks to see if her stomach settles down. She's been on Zitac now for 5 days and has developed loose stools, to such an extent that she was asking to go outside to have yet another bowel movement only three hours after the previous one. She has been to the toilet 5 times today and each time, the faeces have been sloppy, with mucous. Yesterday, she passed blood. Despite her occasional gastric discomfort, it is extremely unusual for her to have loose bowels and I can only assume that the Zitac is causing it. I'm going to stop the Zitac and see what happens.


----------



## Emily Hutchinson (Jan 20, 2018)

AnnaLi said:


> Hello again,
> My lovely dog Ringo who has CHF has had a very bad week, he's lost more weight, hasn't been able to keep much food down for several days & his energy levels have dropped even further. Yesterday afternoon the vet prescribed him Zitac & gave him an injection to help with his nausea & keep his food down. The vet also told me he HAS to start gaining weight otherwise he's in trouble. Yesterday evening he ate 3 small meals very enthusiastically & kept them down, this morning he managed another small meal & was much stronger & livelier than he'd been for weeks. I decided to start the course of Zitak at midday (it's supposed to be taken 3 times a day). After his first tablet he refused food & has since been refusing his favourite treats & food all day, he looks dazed, he's extra lethargic & has just needed an emergency trip out because he had diarrhea.
> 
> Could this be the Zitac? Has anyone had any similar problems with it? I've done some research on it & read that side effects are very rare, but when they do happen lethargy & diarrhea are two possible ones.
> ...


I know your post is really old now but as someone else has said, interested to hear the outcome? Mine has just been on Zitac and became very lethargic and seemed really dazed and confused. We stopped giving him the pills and overnight he's hugely different. I know it's onlt anecdotal and could be any number of things, but I'd be interested to hear if you ever had anything back from your vet about it?


----------



## Antonia X11 (Mar 30, 2018)

Natloz said:


> My boxer suffers from occasional overnight gastritis. I normally give her Zitac for a couple of days, with no ill-effect. However, the overnight discomfort has been quite regular lately and the vet suggested that I gave her Zitac for two weeks to see if her stomach settles down. She's been on Zitac now for 5 days and has developed loose stools, to such an extent that she was asking to go outside to have yet another bowel movement only three hours after the previous one. She has been to the toilet 5 times today and each time, the faeces have been sloppy, with mucous. Yesterday, she passed blood. Despite her occasional gastric discomfort, it is extremely unusual for her to have loose bowels and I can only assume that the Zitac is causing it. I'm going to stop the Zitac and see what happens.


My 10 year old Staffordshire is experiencing the same problem as your little pooch. Hope she OK. Did stopping the Zitac solve the problem. I'm a little worried about mine because of the blood and him not being able to make it outside.


----------

